

Cleaning Your Display and Keyboard - bootload
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001115.html

======
goofygrin
yet another codinghorror post that reaffirms to me that it has jumped the
shark.

Go back and look at posts from a year ago and they were _significantly_ better
than the posts in the last 6 months or so. Interestingly enough, they started
to go downhill when Jeff decided to post ads on the site (not saying that ads
are bad, just that the pressure to publish might be causing him to post more
of the noise and less of the signal which drove people to him in the 1st
place).

